# Processing some HRB



## Tclem (Jan 5, 2016)

have had this stabilized block a couple of years and decided to process it tonight for the awesome at knives in the world that I will be making

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tj King (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow! Absolutely beautiful! I'm always amazed at these when they are split open.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 5, 2016)

Tj King said:


> Wow! Absolutely beautiful! I'm always amazed at these when they are split open.


And to think what it looked like before. Of course stabilizing takes the color out of the outside

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 5, 2016)

Those will make great handles!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2016)

Goodness me oh my!! Those are fantastic Tony!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 5, 2016)

OK I am envious
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 6, 2016)

Most awesome! Be sure to show us the final product. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 6, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Most awesome! Be sure to show us the final product. Chuck


Miniature hair sticks? Lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 6, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Miniature hair sticks? Lol.


Actually I've made one or two but burls don't hold up well. Easy to snap even if stabilized.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 6, 2016)

Not impressed...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 6, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Not impressed...


Keep it up jack. Just for the record I have to pick up more boxes. I forgot the past couple of days but put a note in my phone to do it today so you are not safe yet clown

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 6, 2016)

Awesome scales Tony !!! Don't use em on 
@El Guapo knife or your shop knives


----------



## Tclem (Jan 6, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Awesome scales Tony !!! Don't use em on
> @El Guapo knife or your shop knives


Yeah for real. Think I'll just hold these until I make a half way decent knife


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 6, 2016)

Still not impressed, but tag me if you sell any!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jan 6, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Still not impressed, but tag me if you sell any!


I've held this for two years. Still surprised I cut it up but I'll make sure to tag you

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 6, 2016)

I think that wood is defective. None of the grain runs straight. You need to just send it to me for disposal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I think that wood is defective. None of the grain runs straight. You need to just send it to me for disposal.


I noticed that so I threw it away last night


----------



## justallan (Jan 7, 2016)

Man, that's some purdy stuff!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 14, 2016)

Now Tony we know you didn't throw that stuff away. You DO NOT want to use that on one of your knives. It would take to much away from the superbly designed and shaped blade. Just package them up and send them to Nebraska so you won't be tempted by them. 
Now I am just asking you to do this for your own good you know.
I worry about you distracting peoples vision away from your superb work.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 14, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Now Tony we know you didn't throw that stuff away. You DO NOT want to use that on one of your knives. It would take to much away from the superbly designed and shaped blade. Just package them up and send them to Nebraska so you won't be tempted by them.
> Now I am just asking you to do this for your own good you know.
> I worry about you distracting peoples vision away from your superb work.


Silly hillbilly


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 14, 2016)

well I have to say that is one thing I have never been called. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow. Wish I could mess around in the shop and find a piece of wood like that!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

